# Reggie Evans: A real knack for pissing off defenders



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

This guy has me laughing almost every game now. He really has a knack for getting under the skin of opponents. He works very physically on the boards- alot of bumping and boxing out. Seems to draw alot of technical fouls on guys :lol:

This is just an added bonus to his terrific rebounding and hustle defense. This guy is looking like a great find by the Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is why I loved trading Steven Hunter for him. Even though Hunter played admirably last season he was soft, and not a good rebounder.

I think having a goon type guy such as Reggie Evans is a good thing for the team. The way he plays rubs off on the rest of the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have always said we needed a goon. And now we have one. He doesnt need to start, but the fact that hes here makes me happy


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

I love his toughness. He always has a body on someone and he is very good at getting position under the basket. He's a nice defensive and rebounding addition.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Chris Kaman can attest to that.


----------

